
Abel prize won by Oxford professor for Fermat's Last Theorem proof - ghosh
https://www.theguardian.com/science/2016/mar/15/british-mathematician-andrew-wiles-abel-prize-fermats-last-theorem-proof
======
somberi
A good book about Fermat's Theorem. I am a fan of Simon Singh's other books as
well.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fermat%27s_Last_Theorem_(book)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fermat%27s_Last_Theorem_\(book\))

